# Which Fuel for a 1.8 TFSI



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Guys

I have done just over 1000 miles from new in my 1.8 S Line.

Up to this point I have just used the "basic " Shell unleaded 95 RON

As I want to keep the car for a number of years I'm tempted to "up spec" on fuel to the 99 RON Shell Nitro plus as I've heard good things about the additives etc.

The questions:

1. Would it be worth doing this?

2. Are there any downsides to doing this - other than cost (ie bad for the car in anyway)?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Does it not tell you on petrol flap what fuel Ron to use. 
If it states 98 Ron then performance will be better & MPG should increase, if you don't always use the extra power.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

The fuel flap says 95 RON.

I'm more interested in being kind to the engine due to the additives rather than improved performance.

Would I really be doing any good or just wasting the money?

Thanks again


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Your 1.8 TFSI will probably deliver its 160 HP by using standard RON 95 fuel. RON 98 or higher may result in a bit more power and efficiency if the car has the map for it. (it may take up to 3 refills before the engine runs in the other map)

More importantly the premium fuels often have more cleaning additives. Clean injectors vaporise the fuel better, resulting in better, more complete combustion and therefore less soot. But due to the direct injection the intake valves won't enjoy all these additives directly as fuel is injected beyond the intake valves, not before. Still, clean injectors means less soot in the engine as a whole (both combustion chamber as well as the oil) and that's good anyway. I'd recommend using premium fuels for TFSI engines.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Gas TT said:


> The fuel flap says 95 RON.
> I'm more interested in being kind to the engine due to the additives rather than improved performance.
> Would I really be doing any good or just wasting the money?
> Thanks again


Hi, If engine designed for 95 Ron, then probably very little gains performance wise.
Too high a Ron can reduce performance if ECU can't advance Ign timing enough.
Cleaning additive of Shell Vpower will help clean system, but probably not worth the extra cost on a 1.8 TFSI engine.
Hoggy.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

RON 95, unless it has been remapped for the 1.8 TFSI iirc (check the manual to be 100% sure)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

95 RON is all you need. The 1.8 TFSI will not adjust its timing for higher RON fuels and you will get neither improved performance nor better fuel economy by putting in high octane fuels - apart from the improved mpg arising from the reduction in the weight of your wallet.
I did try 3 tankfuls in mine just out of interest when there was a special deal on with Shell and took careful note of the MPG - if anything it was slightly worse. 
With my previous Scirocco VW recommended 98+ octane for my engine and the improved MPG more than covered the extra cost of the Shell V-power fuel.


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

95 RON Anything more is pointless waste of money.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

thepav said:


> 95 RON Anything more is pointless waste of money.


For this engine yes.
For my V6 APR 98 Map - it's so obvious using rubbish fuel. I'm a V power convert now.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm interesting, I've always used Momentum in mine so have nothing to compare it to. Might switch to normal 95 if there's no improvements to be seen.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=708274


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have tried V power and momentum in my 1.8 and find the mpg worse.I just buy any unleaded and don't notice any difference.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As I posted earlier on, if the ECU can't advance the Ign timing far enough for the higher octane, then performance & efficiency will reduce, as you are effectively retarding the Ign timing.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=708274


Not really relevant as that relates to a 2.0 TFSI which may benefit from high octane fuels.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Hmm interesting, I've always used Momentum in mine so have nothing to compare it to. Might switch to normal 95 if there's no improvements to be seen.


I would !
In the Scirocco I used V-power and Momentum exclusively. In the 1.8 TFSI is standard unleaded all the way.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=708274
> ...


But does provide some data about *other* cars ability to make gains from using premium fuels, even if they don't specifically have the ability to modify ECU to suit RON. Given the relative complexity and age of some of the cars in the test, there is no reason to suggest that there wouldn't be something for the 1.8, just not the same gains as for the EA888.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jonny_C said:
> ...


For those cars that are able to take advantage of higher octane fuels there are clear and unequivocal improvements in mpg. 
That report is just a marketing tool for Tesco Momentum. It shows that at best non-adaptable cars if driven in a carefully controlled regime and under the right conditions can obtain a marginal improvement in mpg by using Tesco Momentum over standard 95 RON fuels. At best they get a 3% increase in mpg which equates to less than 1 mpg in most cars.
To offset the increased cost of high octane fuels you need to be achieving 2 - 2.5% increase in mpg just to break even - depending upon the car and the price differential in your area.
Strangely enough the report showed that you got a marginal increase in fuel consumption on those non-adaptable cars when using a competitors 99 RON fuel. :? 
Can you smell marketing bullshit? I think I can.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I personally thing most vag engines run better on v power , more so on the old 1.8 t , i had it in audi , seat , skoda and vw and they deffo felt better with v power esp when mapped 
Ive had the 2.0 tfsi in various car and again i think they run smoother with v power , ive only used v power in the 2.5 tfsi so cant say about that


----------

